# Dyeing, spinning, knitting - completed sweater



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi friends 

Recently I posted a spinning project for my husbands sweater. It is done and he loves it. I will add some photos of I posted previously. I have a fair bit of prepped unspun fibre left, about 100 grams or approx 370 yards. I spun 2207 yards and used 1540 yards. This was a good exercise for future sweater spins. I am planning his next one.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks wonderful and your spinning looks great too. WOW!! What thickness did you did you end up with? I too am going to be spinning yarn for a sweater for my brother. I just cannot seem to spin like I used to abut 10 years ago. I stopped spinning about then and now II overspin stuff or spin very thin. I would need to spin 3 ply to achieve a decent thickness. And it is hard for me to keep up my thickness. I know practice makes for better yarn, and I keep trying, but just not achieving. I guess I am just too hesitant to let go of the yarn soon enough.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

katrapp said:


> Looks wonderful and your spinning looks great too. WOW!! What thickness did you did you end up with? I too am going to be spinning yarn for a sweater for my brother. I just cannot seem to spin like I used to abut 10 years ago. I stopped spinning about then and now II overspin stuff or spin very thin. I would need to spin 3 ply to achieve a decent thickness. And it is hard for me to keep up my thickness. I know practice makes for better yarn, and I keep trying, but just not achieving. I guess I am just too hesitant to let go of the yarn soon enough.


Fingering is my default and recently lace so spinning for this one was actually quite hard to do. Lots and lots of measuring and trashing too thin areas. This is between a sport and DK weight.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Great SWEATER!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

katrapp said:


> Looks wonderful and your spinning looks great too. WOW!! What thickness did you did you end up with? I too am going to be spinning yarn for a sweater for my brother. I just cannot seem to spin like I used to abut 10 years ago. I stopped spinning about then and now II overspin stuff or spin very thin. I would need to spin 3 ply to achieve a decent thickness. And it is hard for me to keep up my thickness. I know practice makes for better yarn, and I keep trying, but just not achieving. I guess I am just too hesitant to let go of the yarn soon enough.


Take deep breaths... Relax play with some roving. Try predrafting that is what I do. Slow and easy wins the race. Maybe start at the beginning again just pedal slow then add some roving You are over thinkin I need to do this try I can do this... Deep breaths. If you have spun a thickness you like cut a good length tie it to your wheel so you can look at it as you spin. There is nothing wrong with a three ply if that is what you need to spin for your project.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

What a wonderful sweater. Ya know in all my years knitting I have never made a sweater. yup I'ma kinda scared... I can spin and dye play with fiber. I knit pretty well a bit loose gauge is my problem I could see my self knitting something very wobbly and distorted. lol


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> What a wonderful sweater. Ya know in all my years knitting I have never made a sweater. yup I'ma kinda scared... I can spin and dye play with fiber. I knit pretty well a bit loose gauge is my problem I could see my self knitting something very wobbly and distorted. lol


Thank you, if you're a loose knitter go down a few sizes. I am one too and I always use a good 2 sizes smaller needle. I knit socks on US00. Try it. It's so satisfying


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Take deep breaths... Relax play with some roving. Try predrafting that is what I do. Slow and easy wins the race. Maybe start at the beginning again just pedal slow then add some roving You are over thinkin I need to do this try I can do this... Deep breaths. If you have spun a thickness you like cut a good length tie it to your wheel so you can look at it as you spin. There is nothing wrong with a three ply if that is what you need to spin for your project.


Thanks Mama879. I really like the idea of taping what I need to the wheel. I will try to start all over again. Peddling and peddling and I still have some play wool to spin.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for your reply Dessireross. I appreciate knowing that I am not the only one who spins like that.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Beautiful spinning and sweater.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

katrapp said:


> Thanks Mama879. I really like the idea of taping what I need to the wheel. I will try to start all over again. Peddling and peddling and I still have some play wool to spin.


I keep a long piece of plied back yarn attached to my wheel and every so often compare it to what I've spun. With time you know without measuring but it's useful to have it where you see it whilst spinning. Sometimes I keep a piece of single on my lap parallel to what I'm spinning. That also works well.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I really liked your yarn and I like it more knitted into a beautiful sweater!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What a lovely sweater. The colors are just so pretty, the fit is perfect.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

I love your work, your tips, sharing your experience, it’s inspiring and encouraging, thank you for all!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Very well done!


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely. Like the mix of colours.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your yarn and your sweater are simply gorgeous! And your husband looks so pleased!

Hazel


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

So incredibly even! Wow.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Well done, Desiree!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful, dyeing, spinning, knitting.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful from start to finish. I love a sweater with a shawl collar!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

OdileC said:


> I love your work, your tips, sharing your experience, it's inspiring and encouraging, thank you for all!


You are so welcome, thank you


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> Beautiful from start to finish. I love a sweater with a shawl collar!


Thank you, I agree, shawl collars sit so well too


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, it is beautiful! Thank you for showing us the final product, it looks wonderful on him.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful yarn, beautiful sweater, beautiful job of creating and a happy, lucky husband who gets to wear it. Aloha.. Bev


----------

